# YSL Touche Eclat - worth the $$$?



## chameleonmary (Aug 20, 2008)

Ladies and gents,

Who has used this product and what is your opinion on it? Miracle product (as all the celebrities claim) or is it just a tad overrated?

Are there any cheaper and effective equivalents?


Peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mary


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

i've bought this product twice and i love it.. it really makes my eyes look more 'awake' and fresh but the Dior skinflash one is exactly the same and a tad cheaper


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 20, 2008)

I have one that's almost gone and it is a fantastic product.  Both Sephora and Clinique make a similar one for muuuuuch less, but I don't know how comparable they are.  I'll be trying those next.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

yeh i've also heard about the clinique one... it's meant to conceal AND illuminate or something, whereas the YSL one just basically illuminates


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

Personally I love the YSL product - so many lines have done a version of this, but I still think the original is the best.  It's great that it comes in multiple shades now for different skin tones and intensities.

Sephora makes a dupe of this called "Light Touch" that is pretty decent and MUCH cheaper.  I've used it and thought it was quite good.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

IMHO, it is a 'must have'-- it is an awesome highlighter that isn't glittery or overly 'pearly'.  I also rec Cle de Peau concealer for undereye circles and blemishes... another magic product.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 21, 2008)

It's awesome as a highlighter, not impressive as a concealer for anyone who has medium to serious dark circles.

Be very well matched, the wrong shade will make your skin look green or gray and it can be drying and enhances fine lines, if I wear it, in 3 hours I'll look 10 years older.

Guerlain's, La Prairie's or Chanel's are way superior products that can act as a light concealer.


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have it and its good but for the price i expect a lot more. i think its too expensive for the quantity it contains.i wouldnt buy it again


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_It's awesome as a highlighter, not impressive as a concealer for anyone who has medium to serious dark circles.

Be very well matched, the wrong shade will make your skin look green or gray and it can be drying and enhances fine lines, if I wear it, in 3 hours I'll look 10 years older.

Guerlain's, La Prairie's or Chanel's are way superior products that can act as a light concealer._

 
Yep, what Kiseki said! 

I pretty much think its more of a highlighter and not a concealer.  But it depends on how much coverage you require.  If you dont have bad UE circles it should be fine to use as a concealer.  

It is the best highligher (tried Dior and Clinique, not all that) and I do have it but use it over my MAC select concealer on really bad days! I like to use it on bridge of my nose when contouring it.

I have heard Chanels is supposed to be good xxx


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i've bought this product twice and i love it.. it really makes my eyes look more 'awake' and fresh *but the Dior skinflash one is exactly the same and a tad cheaper*



_

 

*Is it? Hmm. One wouldn't think Dior would be cheaper..I have been wanting to try Touche Eclat for a LOOONG time now. I have heard some wonderful things about the product, and never anything bad. Maybe I'll try the Dior, instead; if I can save a few dollars, why not?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, Glam8babe..I take it you've tried both of them then, and they're the same quality?*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

i think they both do exactly the same!  i do like the YSL packaging better, gold just looks more luxurious.  But honestly the Dior one is the same to me, but conceals a lil bit more

i would still buy the YSL though again because theres just something about it that's quite unique


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 21, 2008)

I've tried both. I love the YSL one but it doesn't really conceal so is perfect if you just want to illuminate. But I agree with Glam8babe, the Dior one conceals more. I think it depends what you want out of the product.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

I have both and the difference is that Dior skinflash doesnt create fine lines when you use it under your eyes. but it's definitely not a concealer.. but you can use it on top of concealer to look more "awake"


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 21, 2008)

I tried it at the counters here in Canada. I did not pick it up, it's an astronomical price over here, I can't remember what it was but well over 50 bucks - I literally did one of these when the SA told me the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has brightening effects that are not too obvious (nicely diffused and not overly "beaming" if you catch my drift) but it's not a strong concealer and won't hide dark circles well. 

I took a pass because it just wasn't worth the money for me.


----------



## chameleonmary (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies - its weird that its more illuminating than concealing... I would have thought anything that illuminates also draws more attention to fine lines around the eyes. 

I am fair skinned and just needed something to brighten they under eye area so it isnt that much of an issue for me. I will keep my eyes peeled for the alternative products too


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2008)

And just because you really need one more option....;-)

I have also used the Clarins version (called Instant Light), which also comes in mutiple shades, and like it as well.  Still a bit cheaper than the YSL, and is more opaque than the YSL, so I can actually use this on it's own as an undereye concealer that still has a nice brightening/light diffusing effect.

For what it's worth!


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 22, 2008)

I HATED this product. It's seriously the most overhyped thing in the world. Gives an ashy appearance under the eyes but doesn't even cover the circles. It works better as a highlighter but even then I hated it.. Gave it to my mom because she has great skin and could probably benefit from this more than me as a highlighter. A HUGE waste of 40 bux.. get their Faux Effet Cils mascara if you want YSL.. if you want a good concelear I like Laura Mercier or Makeup Forever.


----------



## alka1 (Aug 22, 2008)

QVC often has this item on sale. I've seen them sell this in QVC beauty shows, and the YSL MA has repeatedly said that this is not a concealer.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally the tones were more skin like and could be used as a sheer concealer, but they changed it and turned it into a full-fledged.

My mother wore Le Touche d'Eclat for years back in the days and recently I gave her mine and she was like "The color changed "

If you want a really luxurious product, get the La Prairie brightening treatment, conceals and illuminates, doesn't create fine lines and while it's VERY expensive it comes with two refills, so it ends up being cheaper than Le Touche d'Eclat. I'll probably buy it again when I have the $$$.


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2008)

Estee Lauder and Clarins both have good similar products. The Clarins is leaning a bit more to a concealer, and the Estee Lauder is more leaning towards the YSL Touche Eclat.


----------



## jessjess2424 (Jan 18, 2011)

i keep hearing that its not good if you have dark under eye circles which i have im gonna go try it out and i really hope its gonna work for me because NOTHING every conceals my dark circles it sucks   sorry i cant help ya


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that is a great product. It's very versatile, yet delivers great benefits such as being relatively long-lasting. If you are looking for heavy coverage, however; you will not like this product. It's very light. You can attempt to color build, but it will only appear extremely dewey and shiny, as a result. It is definitely one of the best in the market today though. Dior's Radiance Booster Pen is just as good and about $4 cheaper. Benefit makes a good one for only $10 called High Beam To Go which is a limited edition product. I am not going to lie, it is not as good as YSL or Dior, but it's great if you are looking to save money. The Illamasqua Illiminator is a great product that is about $20 and is somewhat like the YSL Touche Eclat, as well.


----------

